# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG KM510-Dế chơi nhạc chuyên nghiệp

## qnhan10a3

ùy theo trình sử dụng, các icon khác nhau sẽ hiển thị rất đẹp.

Sức hấp dẫn khó lòng…cưỡng lại

Vỏ máy không nhẵn nên cầm rất chắc tay.

KM710 sử dụng pin chuẩn Li-on 930 mAh...

KM710 được trang bị loa tốt, chương trình nghe nhạc với các tùy chỉnh âm thanh. 

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Đặc biết nhất là máy được trang bị tính năng “LG Sound Engine” hỗ trợ nâng cao chất lượng âm thanh và giao diện chơi nhạc dễ sử dụng.

Các tính năng chơi nhạc chuyên nghiệp.

Menu hiển thị đẹp, các icon khá lạ mắt.

Máy có cả Bluetooth 2.0 A2DP nên nghe nhạc với tai nghe không dây phê cực nhá.

Bên cạnh đó thì máy còn có kết nối GPRS, EDGE, USB2.0, hồng ngoại…Thêm cả FM Radio, đồng hồ, tích hợp Java, duyệt web…

Tuy không có nhiều tính năng hiện đại nhưng đổi lại, KM710 lại có body rất thời trang đồng thời sở hữu trình chơi nhạc chuyên nghiệp cùng một mức giá phải chăng, tớ thấy đây là chú dế rất hợp với dáng teens đấy
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG KM710 còn có tên thân mật Mark Levinson Phone- là một thương hiệu lừng danh thế giới, cực nổi tiếng trong giới thiết bị giải trí với các sản phẩm đa dạng về chủng loại như ampli công suất, ampli tích hợp, đầu đọc CD, bộ xử lý tín hiệu CD và đầu đọc đa năng. Giờ đây thương hiệu này sẽ gắn liền với siêu phẩm nghe nhạc KM710 của LG nữa đấy!

Đây là chú dế nắp trượt sành điệu và thời trang chưa này...


KM710 có các kích thước 103 x 48 x 14.9 mm và nặng có 90 grams… hơi bị “mi nhon” đó àh!


Máy sở hữu màn hình TFT có 2 inch 262k màu, độ phân giải 240 x 320 điểm ảnh và màn hình phụ TFT 1.1 inch 65k màu. Híchíc, màn hình này hơi nhỏ thì phải ?!


Vì là dế chơi nhạc nên KM710 chỉ được trang bị camera 3 chấm, zoom số 4x cho phép quay video… nhưng không được hỗ trợ bởi công cụ nào khác.


Các phím tắt chụp ảnh được thiết kế bên gờ máy.

----------


## minhdo1213

mà em này là dòng điện thoại cho người lớn mà sao lại bảo điện thoại dành cho teen vậy bạn? có vẻ em này giá cũng không rẻ so với teen cho lắm

----------


## nguyenhungcase

em này có giá khoảng 3.050.000 VNĐ ~ 3.290.000 VNĐ với nhìu tính năng như vậy thì mềm thật.hihi.dân teen mê nhạc tha hồ mà thưởng thức nhạc nhémà teen bây giờ cũng nhiều người đại gia lắm chứ

----------


## tuoiyeux

sao đang nói về em KM510 lại có thông tin về KM710 vậy? hai em này là một à bạn?

----------


## havong

nhìn màu sắc bàn phím của em này lại trông cứ hao hao em BL20 thế, cũng màu đỏ và bàn phím chìm, nút to và chữ lớn

----------

